# Learn more about cnc



## yassine-maroc (22 يونيو 2006)

Salamo alikom :
What is cnc:
CNC stands for Computer Numerical Control and has been around since the early 1970's. Prior to this, it was called NC, for Numerical Control. (In the early 1970's computers were introduced to these controls, hence the name change.)

While people in most walks of life have never heard of this term, CNC has touched almost every form of manufacturing process in one way or another. If you'll be working in manufacturing, it's likely that you'll be dealing with CNC on a regular basis.
Before CNC

While there are exceptions to this statement, CNC machines typically replace (or work in conjunction with) some existing manufacturing process/es. Take one of the simplest manufacturing processes, drilling holes, for example. 

A drill press can of course be used to machine holes. (It's likely that almost everyone has seen some form of drill press, even if you don't work in manufacturing.) A person can place a drill in the drill chuck that is secured in the spindle of the drill press. They can then (manually) select the desired speed for rotation (commonly by switching belt pulleys), and activate the spindle. Then they manually pull on the quill lever to drive the drill into the workpiece being machined.

As you can easily see, there is a lot of manual intervention required to use a drill press to drill holes. A person is required to do something almost every step along the way! While this manual intervention may be acceptable for manufacturing companies if but a small number of holes or workpieces must be machined, as quantities grow, so does the likelihood for fatigue due to the tediousness of the operation. And do note that we've used one of the simplest machining operations (drilling) for our example. There are more complicated machining operations that would require a much higher skill level (and increase the potential for mistakes resulting in scrap workpieces) of the person running the conventional machine tool. (We commonly refer to the style of machine that CNC is replacing as the conventional machine.)
[BIMG]http://www.cncci.com/images/bpmill.jpg[/BIMG]
By comparison, the CNC equivalent for a drill press (possibly a CNC machining center or CNC drilling & tapping center) can be programmed to perform this operation in a much more automatic fashion. Everything that the drill press operator was doing manually will now be done by the CNC machine, including: placing the drill in the spindle, activating the spindle, positioning the workpiece under the drill, machining the hole, and turning off the spindle. 
How CNC works

There is another article included in this web site called The Basics of CNC that explains how to program, setup, and operate CNC machines in greater detail. Additionally, we offer a series of products aimed at helping you learn how to use CNC machines. Here we're relating how CNC works in very general terms.

As you might already have guessed, everything that an operator would be required to do with conventional machine tools is programmable with CNC machines. Once the machine is setup and running, a CNC machine is quite simple to keep running. In fact CNC operators tend to get quite bored during lengthy production runs because there is so little to do. With some CNC machines, even the workpiece loading process has been automated. (We don't mean to over-simplify here. CNC operators are commonly required to do other things related to the CNC operation like measuring workpieces and making adjustments to keep the CNC machine running good workpieces.)

Let's look at some of the specific programmable functions.
Motion control

All CNC machine types share this commonality: They all have two or more programmable directions of motion called axes. An axis of motion can be linear (along a straight line) or rotary (along a circular path). One of the first specifications that implies a CNC machine's complexity is how many axes it has. Generally speaking, the more axes, the more complex the machine.

The axes of any CNC machine are required for the purpose of causing the motions needed for the manufacturing process. In the drilling example, these (3) axis would position the tool over the hole to be machined (in two axes) and machine the hole (with the third axis). Axes are named with letters. Common linear axis names are X, Y, and Z. Common rotary axis names are A, B, and C. 
Programmable accessories

A CNC machine wouldn't be very helpful if all it could only move the workpiece in two or more axes. Almost all CNC machines are programmable in several other ways. The specific CNC machine type has a lot to do with its appropriate programmable accessories. Again, any required function will be programmable on full-blown CNC machine tools. Here are some examples for one machine type.
Machining centers
Automatic tool changer
Most machining centers can hold many tools in a tool magazine. When required, the required tool can be automatically placed in the spindle for machining.
Spindle speed and activation
The spindle speed (in revolutions per minute) can be easily specified and the spindle can be turned on in a forward or reverse direction. It can also, of course, be turned off.
Coolant
Many machining operations require coolant for lubrication and cooling purposes. Coolant can be turned on and off from within the machine cycle.


----------



## yassine-maroc (22 يونيو 2006)

The CNC program

Think of giving any series of step-by-step instructions. A CNC program is nothing more than another kind of instruction set. It's written in sentence-like format and the control will execute it in sequential order, step by step.

A special series of CNC words are used to communicate what the machine is intended to do. CNC words begin with letter addresses (like F for feedrate, S for spindle speed, and X, Y & Z for axis motion). When placed together in a logical method, a group of CNC words make up a command that resemble a sentence.

For any given CNC machine type, there will only be about 40-50 words used on a regular basis. So if you compare learning to write CNC programs to learning a foreign language having only 50 words, it shouldn't seem overly difficult to learn CNC programming.
The CNC control

The CNC control will interpret a CNC program and activate the series of commands in sequential order. As it reads the program, the CNC control will activate the appropriate machine functions, cause axis motion, and in general, follow the instructions given in the program.

Along with interpreting the CNC program, the CNC control has several other purposes. All current model CNC controls allow programs to be modified (edited) if mistakes are found. The CNC control allows special verification functions (like dry run) to confirm the correctness of the CNC program. The CNC control allows certain important operator inputs to be specified separate from the program, like tool length values. In general, the CNC control allows all functions of the machine to be manipulated.
What is a CAM system?

For simple applications (like drilling holes), the CNC program can be developed manually. That is, a programmer will sit down to write the program armed only with pencil, paper, and calculator. Again, for simple applications, this may be the very best way to develop CNC programs.

As applications get more complicated, and especially when new programs are required on a regular basis, writing programs manually becomes much more difficult. To simplify the programming process, a computer aided manufacturing (CAM) system can be used. A CAM system is a software program that runs on a computer (commonly a PC) that helps the CNC programmer with the programming process. Generally speaking, a CAM system will take the tediousness and drudgery out of programming.

In many companies the CAM system will work with the computer aided design (CAD) drawing developed by the company's design engineering department. This eliminates the need for redefining the workpiece configuration to the CAM system. The CNC programmer will simply specify the machining operations to be performed and the CAM system will create the CNC program (much like the manual programmer would have written) automatically.
What is a DNC system?

Once the program is developed (either manually or with a CAM system), it must be loaded into the CNC control. Though the setup person could type the program right into the control, this would be like using the CNC machine as a very expensive typewriter. If the CNC program is developed with the help of a CAM system, then it is already in the form of a text file . If the program is written manually, it can be typed into any computer using a common word processor (though most companies use a special CNC text editor for this purpose). Either way, the program is in the form of a text file that can be transferred right into the CNC machine. A distributive numerical control (DNC) system is used for this purpose.

A DNC system is nothing more than a computer that is networked with one or more CNC machines. Until only recently, rather crude serial communications protocol (RS-232c) had to be used for transferring programs. Newer controls have more current communications capabilities and can be networked in more conventional ways (Ethernet, etc.). Regardless of methods, the CNC program must of course be loaded into the CNC machine before it can be run.
Types of CNC machines

As stated, CNC has touched almost every facet of manufacturing. Many machining processes have been improved and enhanced through the use of CNC. Let's look at some of the specific fields and place the emphasis on the manufacturing processes enhanced by CNC machine usage.
In the metal removal industry:

Machining processes that have traditionally been done on conventional machine tools that are possible (and in some cases improved) with CNC machining centers include all kinds of milling (face milling, contour milling, slot milling, etc.), drilling, tapping, reaming, boring, and counterboring. 

In similar fashion, all kinds of turning operations like facing, boring, turning, grooving, knurling, and threading are done on CNC turning centers.

There are all kinds of special "off-shoots" of these two machine types including CNC milling machines, CNC drill and tap centers, and CNC lathes.

Grinding operations of all kinds like outside diameter (OD) grinding and internal diameter (ID) grinding are also being done on CNC grinders. CNC has even opened up a new technology when it comes to grinding. Contour grinding (grinding a contour in a similar fashion to turning), which was previously infeasible due to technology constraints is now possible (almost commonplace) with CNC grinders.
In the metal fabrication industry:

In manufacturing terms, fabrication commonly refers to operations that are performed on relatively thin plates. Think of a metal filing cabinet. All of the primary components are made of steel sheets. These sheets are sheared to size, holes are punched in appropriate places, and the sheets are bent (formed) to their final shapes. Again, operations commonly described as fabrication operations include shearing, flame or plasma cutting, punching, laser cutting, forming, and welding. Truly, CNC is heavily involved in almost every facet of fabrication.

CNC back gages are commonly used with shearing machines to control the length of the plate being sheared. CNC lasers and CNC plasma cutters are also used to bring plates to their final shapes. CNC turret punch presses can hold a variety of punch-and-die combinations and punch holes in all shapes and sizes through plates. CNC press brakes are used to bend the plates into their final shapes.
In the electrical discharge machining industry:

Electrical discharge machining (EDM) is the process of removing metal through the use of electrical sparks which burn away the metal. CNC EDM comes in two forms, vertical EDM and Wire EDM. Vertical EDM requires the use of an electrode (commonly machined on a CNC machining center) that is of the shape of the cavity to be machined into the workpiece. Picture the shape of a plastic bottle that must be machined into a mold. Wire EDM is commonly used to make punch and die combinations for dies sets used in the fabrication industry. EDM is one of the lesser known CNC operations because it is so closely related to making tooling used with other manufacturing processes.
In the woodworking industry

As in the metal removal industry, CNC machines are heavily used in woodworking shops. Operations include routing (similar to milling) and drilling. Many woodworking machining centers are available that can hold several tools and perform several operations on the workpiece being machined. 
Other types of CNC machines

Many forms of lettering and engraving systems use CNC technology. Waterjet machining uses a high pressure water jet stream to cut through plates of material. CNC is even used in the manufacturing of many electrical components. For example, there are CNC coil winders, and CNC terminal location and soldering machines. 
Job opportunities related to CNC

There is quite a shortage of skilled people to utilize CNC machines. And the shortage is growing. Everywhere I go I hear manufacturing people claiming that they cannot find skilled people. Unfortunately, it has also been my experience that pay scales have not yet reflected this shortage. Even so, you can make a good wage and develop a rewarding career working with CNC machines. Here are some of the job titles of people working with CNC machine tools.
Working for manufacturing companies:

CNC helpers

CNC tool setters

CNC operators

CNC setup people

CNCprogrammers

CAM system programmers

CNC maintenance personnel
Working for companies that sell CNC machines

CNC service technicians

CNC applications engineers

CNC instructors
Working for schools

CNC instructors
For more information visit :
http://www.cncci.com

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

/


----------



## MDREAM (22 يونيو 2006)

مشكور عالموضوع الجميل

و كم كنت اتمنى ان يكون بالعربي

تحياتي

Mdream


----------



## yassine-maroc (22 يونيو 2006)

ما هو اcnc : تاليف يقف الحاسوب الرقمي وقد حولها منذ اواءل عام 1970 في. قبل ذلك ، طلب nc/nd والتحكم العددي. (في اواءل عام 1970 تم ادخال الحاسوب في هذه السيطره ، ومن ثم تغيير الاسم). والناس في معظم مناحي الحياه الا يسمع هذه العباره المذكوره قد تطرق تقريبا اي شكل من عمليه التصنيع بشكل او باخر. اذا كنت تعمل في مكان التصنيع ، وهذا يحتمل ان يكون لكم مكان علي تناول الطعام بشكل منتظم. قبل الطعام وهناك استثناءات في هذا البيان ، تجري عاده استبدال الالات (او العمل جنبا الي جنب مع بضعه الحاليه لعمليه التصنيع / es. تتخذ من ابسط عمليات التصنيع وحفر ثقوب ، علي سبيل المثال. جهاز حفر الصحافه بطبيعه الحال يمكن استخدام اله الحفر. (انه من المحتمل ان الجميع تقريبا قد شهدت نوعا من حفر الصحافه ، حتي اذا كنت لا تعمل في الصناعه). اي شخص يمكن ان يضع في حفر حفر تشوك هو الحصول علي المغزل من حفر للصحافه. ثم يمكنهم اختيار (يدويا) المرغوب سرعه الدوران (عموما بالتحول حزام البكرات ، وتفعيل المغزل. ثم السحب يدويا علي الريشه رافعه لتحريك حفر في الشغل الذي تشكيله. ويمكنك ان تري بسهوله ان هناك الكثير من التدخل المطلوب دليل استخدام الصحافه حفر حفر ثقوب. الشخص المطلوب شيء تقريبا كل خطوه علي الطريق! وهذا دليل التدخل قد يكون مقبولا بالنسبه لشركات تصنيع اذا باستثناء عدد قليل من الثقوب او ووركبيسيس يجب تشكيله علي النحو كميات الزياده ، فهل علي احتمال التعب بسبب والاضجار هذه العمليه. وهي المذكره التي تريد استخدامها من ابسط الالات عمليات الحفر) مثال. هناك اكثر تعقيدا الالات العمليات التي تتطلب اعلي مستوي مهاره (والزياده المحتمله الناجمه عن اخطاء في ووركبيسيس خرده) من شخص اداره تقليديه المكنيه. (والاشاره الي ان اسلوب الاله محل الاساليب التقليديه واله).
وعلي سبيل المقارنه ، يعادل الاساليب لاجراء تدريبات الصحافه (ربما يتولي المركز الالات او الحفر تجري & استغلال المركز يمكن برمجته للقيام بهذه العمليه اكثر بطريقه تلقاءيه. كل ما تمرين الصحافه المشغل العمل اليدوي الان قامت بها المءلفه اله ، ومنها : الوضع في حفر في المغزل وتفعيل المغزل المواقع الشغل في اطار التدريبات ، والالات الثقب وتنفير والمغزل. كيف تعمل الالات هناك ماده اخري في هذا الموقع يسمي اساسيات الالات التي توضح كيفيه الاعداد لبرنامج العمل ، والالات المذكوره بمزيد من التفصيل. وبالاضافه الي ذلك ، نقدم سلسله من المنتجات التي تهدف الي مساعدتكم تعلم كيفيه استخدام الالات الالات. نحن هنا تتعلق بكيفيه تشغيل الالات بعبارات عامه جدا. وانتم قد سبق له وان كل محزور المشغل يلزم لها من ادوات الالات التقليديه للبرمجه مع الالات الالات. عندما الجهاز الصحي وتشغيل الالات والماكينات بسيط جدا لكي تبقي. في الواقع تميل الي مشغلي الالات اصبح ثقب كبير في انتاج طويل يمتد ذلك لان هناك شيءا نفعله. تجري بعض الالات حتي الشغل التحميل تمت العمليه اليا. (ولا اعني هنا الافراط في تبسيط. مشغلو الالات الشاءعه مطلوب امور اخري تتصل تجري عمليه القياس مثل ووركبيسيس واجراء تعديلات علي ابقاء الاله يءمن حسن سير ووركبيسيس). دعونا ننظر في بعض المهام المحدده القابله للبرمجه. اقتراح الرقابه جميع انواع الالات اله حصه هذا الشيوع : كل شهرين او اكثر للبرمجه الاتجاهات دعا محاور الحركه. محور الحركه يمكن خطي (طول خط مستقيم او دوار (طول الطريق الداءري. من اولي مواصفات يعني الاله الذي يءمن التعقيد عدد من المحاور. عموما ، لا محاور اكثر تعقيدا الاله. المحاور ايه اله الالات اللازمه لغرض التسبب الاقتراحات اللازمه لعمليه التصنيع. في حفر مثل هذه (3) محور الموقف من الادوات علي الارض الي تشكيله (محورين) واله الثقب (المحور الثالث). المحاور المذكوره في الرساءل. محور خطي مشترك الاسماء س ، ص ، ض المشترك ودوار محور اسماء الف وباء وجيم ملحقات للبرمجه وتجري الاله لن تكون مفيده جدا اذا ما لن تتحرك الشغل في دولتين او اكثر من محاور. معظم الات للبرمجه هي تجري في عده نواح اخري. وتجري الماكينه نوع معين يرتبط ارتباطا كبيرا المناسب للبرمجه الملحقات. مره اخري ، اي الوظيفه المطلوبه ستكون للبرمجه كامله علي اله ادوات الطعام. وهنا بعض امثله من نوع الاله. تشكيل المراكز السلاح اداه الصراف مراكز الالات اكثر من عقد العديد من الادوات اداه المجله. وعند الاقتضاء المطلوب تلقاءيا اداه يمكن ادراجها في المغزل علي الالات. المغزل السرعه وتشغيل والمغزل السرعه (الثورات في الدقيقه يمكن بسهوله تحديد المغزل ويمكن تحويله الي الامام علي او في الاتجاه المعاكس. ويمكن ايضا ، بالطبع ، اطفءت. ساءل او غاز يقوم بعمليه التبريد الالات كثيره تحتاج عمليات التبريد اللازمه لاغراض التبريد والتشحيم. المبرد يمكن تحويله ومن ضمن الالات الدوره.


----------



## yassine-maroc (22 يونيو 2006)

ويءمن البرنامج اعتقد اعطاء اي مجموعه تدريجي التعليمات. ويءمن البرنامج ليس اكثر من نوع اخر التعليمات المحدده. انه مكتوب في شكل شبه الجمله ومراقبتها وتنفيذها بشكل متتابع ، خطوه خطوه. سلسله خاصه من الطعام عباره تستخدم اي اله الاتصال يراد القيام به. تاليف الكلمات تبدا رساله عناوين (مثل فيدراتي ، و ل ق ل المغزل السرعه والعاشر ، ص ض ل & محور الحركه. اذا وضعت معا في اسلوب منطقي ، مجموعه من الكلمات المذكوره تشكل قياده الحكم اشبه ذلك. لاي نوع الطعام ، لا اله الا عباره عن 40-50 تستخدم بصوره منتظمه. اذا انت تقارن تعلم كتابه البرامج المذكوره الي اكتساب اللغه الاجنبيه فقط 50 كلمه لا يبدو ان كثيرا من الصعب معرفه الاساليب البرمجه. وتجري مراقبه وتجري ترجمه السيطره الي تفعيل البرامج والاساليب سلسله الاوامر بشكل متتابع. كما نص البرنامج ، ويءمن سيطره الاله المناسبه لتفعيل المهام السبب محور الحركه ، وبشكل عام يتبع التعليمات الوارده في البرنامج. مع تفسير يءمن البرنامج ، تجري مراقبه عده اغراض اخري. جميع النموذج الحالي الضوابط المذكوره تتيح برامج معدله (محرر) اذا وجدت اخطاء. وتجري مراقبه تسمح بالتحقق المهام الخاصه (مثل الاراضي الجافه المره) تءكد صحه ما يءمن البرنامج. وتجري مراقبه عامل مهم يسمح لبعض مدخلات تحدد منفصله عن البرنامج مثل اداه طولها القيم. وبصفه عامه ، يمكن الاستعانه التحكم في جميع وظاءف الاله التلاعب. الحدبه ما هو النظام؟ التطبيقات البسيطه (مثل حفر ثقوب ، يءمن البرنامج يمكن وضع يدويا. وهو مبرمج سنجلس لكتابه البرنامج المسلحه الا ورق وقلم وحاسبه. جديد تطبيقات بسيطه ، وقد يكون افضل السبل لتطوير برامج الالات. طلبات اصبح اكثر تعقيدا ، وخصوصا عندما يطلب البرامج الجديده بانتظام ، وكتابه البرامج يدويا امرا اكثر صعوبه. تبسيط عمليه البرمجه والتصنيع بمساعده الحاسوب (الحدبه النظام يمكن استخدامها. الحدبه وهو نظام البرمجيات التي تمتد علي الحاسوب (عاده حاسوب شخصي) يساعد مبرمج تجري مع عمليه البرمجه. وعموما ، فان النظام الحدبه ستتخذ الاضجار والكدح خارج البرمجه. في كثير من الشركات الحدبه النظام سيعمل مع التصميم بمساعده الكومبيوتر (كاد) الرسم وضعتها الشركه التصاميم الهندسيه الاداره. وهذا يلغي الحاجه الي اعاده تعريف الشغل الترتيب الحدبه علي النظام. وتجري مبرمج ببساطه يحدد تشكيل العمليات التي تءديها والحدبه انشاء نظام يءمن البرنامج (علي غرار دليل مبرمج سوف يحررون) تلقاءيا. ما هو نظام الخارطه الملاحيه الرقميه؟ عندما البرنامج نموا (سواء يدويا او عن طريق نظام الحدبه) ، فلا بد ان تحمل في السيطره المذكوره. كان يمكن لشخص تشكيل نوع البرنامج الحق في الرقابه وسيكون هذا مثل استخدام الالات واله كاتبه مكلفه جدا. اذا دققت برنامج تطويرها بمساعده من الحدبه النظام ، فهو الذي شكل نص الملف. اذا كان البرنامج المكتوب يدويا ويمكن طباعه باستخدام الحاسوب في اي معالج كلمات مشتركه (ولو ان معظم الشركات الخاصه استخدام محرر النصوص المذكوره لهذا الغرض. وايا كان الامر فان البرنامج في شكل ملف نص يمكن نقل الحق في تاليف الاله. التوزيعي التحكم العددي (الخارطه الملاحيه الرقميه نظام يستخدم لهذا الغرض. الخارطه الملاحيه الرقميه هو نظام ليس اكثر من اي شبكه حاسوب واحد او اكثر من الالات الالات. حتي الاونه الاخيره فقط ، بل سلسله من الاتصالات الخام البروتوكول (ار اس 232c) تستخدم لنقل البرامج. احدث الضوابط احدث قدرات الاتصال ويمكن ربط اكثر الطرق التقليديه (الايثرنت ، الخ). بغض النظر عن الطرق والاساليب البرنامج يجب تحميلها علي جهاز التفجير قبل ان يتم. انواع الات التفجير كما جاء تناول الطعام ، فقد تقريبا كل جوانب التصنيع. الالات عمليات كثيره تحسنت وتعزيزها من خلال استخدام الالات. دعونا ننظر في بعض المجالات المحدده والتركيز علي تحسين عمليات التصنيع باستخدام الالات المذكوره. المعدن في صناعه النقل : الالات التي لم تكن تفعل التقليديه اله الادوات الممكنه (وفي بعض الحالات تتحسن مع الالات الالات المراكز لتشمل جميع انواع المطاحن (الوجه المطاحن والمحيط الطحن ، الشق الطحن ، الخ) والحفر والدق والتوسيع ، حفر وكونتربورينغ. وبطريقه مماثله ، تحويل جميع انواع العمليات مثل تواجهها ، فيما حفر والحز ، كنورلينغ التخييط ، وتقوم علي تحويل المراكز المذكوره. وهناك كل انواع خاصه "خارج النبتات" هذان اله انواعه بما يءمن المطاحن الات حفر التفجير ، وتستفيد مراكز المخارط والالات. عمليات الطحن بمختلف انواعها مثل القطر الخارجي (اود) والطحن الداخلي قطره عراقيا الطحن ايضا علي الطعام الذي تقوم المطاحن. تجري حتي فتح التكنولوجيا الجديده عندما ياتي الطحن. المحيط الطحن (ا الطحن المحيط بطريقه مماثله انتقل) التي كانت عمليا بسبب العقبات التقنيه اصبح من الممكن (مالوفا) المطاحن الطعام. في تصنيع المعادن والصناعه : في صناعه التصنيع عموما ، حيث يشير الي العمليات التي تتم علي الواح رقيقه نسبيا. التفكير معدني التسجيل الوزاره. جميع العناصر الرءيسيه مصنوعه من الصلب المسطح. هذه صحاءف قص حجم ثقوب ، هل لكم في اماكن مناسبه ، وصحاءف »(المشكله) الاخيره الاشكال. مره اخري ، عمليات التصنيع عموما صفه تشمل عمليات القص والقطع الشعله او البلازما ، والضرب ، وتشكيل بالليزر القطع واللحام. هل حقا يءمن بدور كبير في كل جانب تقريبا من التجني. العربونات تجري عاده اعاده استخدام الات القص السيطره علي طول اللوحه التي المنفصمه. تاليف الليزر والبلازما تقطيع الطعام كما كانت تاتي الي لوحات الاشكال النهاءيه. البرج للاتصالات الثقل الضغوط يمكن ان تعقد مجموعه من الثقل والثقل ويموت المجموعات ثقوب في جميع الاشكال والاحجام عن طريق اللوحات. تاليف الصحافه الفرامل تستخدم الالتفاف حول اللوحات في شكل نهاءي. الاطلاق في صناعه الالات الكهرباءيه : اداء الالات الكهرباءيه (التوجيه) هو عمليه ازاله المعادن عن طريق استخدام الكهرباء الشراره التي تحرق بعيدا المعدن. يتولي التوجيه ياتي في شكلين ، راسي السلك الاداري والتنفيذي. التنظيم الراسي يتطلب الاستعانه بهيءه القطب الكهرباءي (وهي تجري علي تشكيله الالات وسط) التي هي شكل من التجويف الي تشكيله في الشغل. الصوره شكلا زجاجه بلاستيكيه يجب ان تشكيله في القالب. السلك الاداري هو اجراء يستخدم الثقل ويموت يموت المجموعات علي المجموعات المستخدمه في صناعه التصنيع. التوجيه من عمليات التفجير اقل معروفه جدا لانها مرتبطه ارتباطا وثيقا صنع الادوات المستخدمه في عمليات التصنيع الاخري. في صناعه النجاره في ازاله المعادن ، الات صناعه الالات المستخدمه علي نطاق واسع في محلات النجاره. وتشمل عمليات التوجيه مماثله المطاحن والحفر. النجاره تشكيل مراكز كثيره متاحه يمكن ان تعقد عده ادوات وتنفيذ عمليات عده الشغل يجري تشكيله. انواع اخري من اجهزه التفجير كثير من اشكال ونظم الحفر بالاحرف استخدام الاساليب التقنيه. واتيرجيت تشكيل الضغط العالي وتستخدم الطاءره في مياه النهر يمر عبر لوحات الماديه. حتي الطعام المستخدمه في تصنيع العديد من مكونات كهرباءيه. فهناك مثلا تجري الملف اللفافات ، ومحطات للطاقه والات اللحام الموقع. فرص عمل تتعلق بالخساءر هناك نقص كبير للعمال المهره استخدام الالات الالات. والنقص في النمو. في كل مكان اذهب اسمع صنع اناس يدعون انهم لا يجد المءهلين. ولسوء الحظ ايضا ان تجربتي بمرتبات لم يظهر هذا النقص. حتي يمكنك صنع جيده الاجر المجزي وتطوير العمل الوظيفي في اجهزه التفجير. هنا بعض العناوين المهمه العاملين في صناعه الادوات المذكوره. الشركات العامله في مجال التصنيع :


----------



## badreco_73 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع و لكن نريد بعض المعلومات عن wire cutting machine technologe ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

